# People who lift weights



## nad7155 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ever been doing the bench press without a spotter and have to do the "roll of shame"?

Not good times.


----------



## Crisseh (Feb 12, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> Ever been doing the bench press without a spotter and have to do the "roll of shame"?
> 
> Not good times.



Yeah, thus if solo without a spotter I don't try to push it. Too dangerous. Definitely not good times.

That being said, most people are willing to spot you if you ask nicely.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 12, 2015)

I work out at home.

Have not benched heavy for over three years.

Started slow, felt good.

Nope.

I am going to get those safety stands they sell.

Might fuck up the range of motion, but I can still push it without dying.


----------



## meatslab (Feb 12, 2015)

I started two months ago and I'm super weak. It's even more embarrassing when you get caught under a bare bar. 

However I'm getting noticeably stronger. I increased my OHP by 20 lbs. these past two weeks, mostly due to improving my form. And I was recently able to DL 1pl8. My noodley self almost cried tears of joy.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 12, 2015)

meatslab said:


> I started two months ago and I'm super weak



You will make newbie gains real easy. It will make you feel good.

Just eat enough.

Kudos for working out.


----------



## meatslab (Feb 12, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> You will make newbie gains real easy. It will make you feel good.
> 
> Just eat enough.
> 
> Kudos for working out.


Thanks! Oh man I'm already feeling amazing from the little gains I've made. I've always been super weak, so I wanted to put a stop to it.

I'm actually trying to lose some weight, too. I got about 17 more pounds to go, but I make sure I get at least my protein macro in every day to lessen the blow. 

How long have you been at it?


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 12, 2015)

meatslab said:


> How long have you been at it?



I started when I was 15.

Almost 10 years.

I was the typical fat, short, shy guy with glasses.

I got tired of being picked on.

I tried weights, and I liked it.


----------



## meatslab (Feb 12, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> I started when I was 15.
> 
> Almost 10 years.
> 
> ...


God damn! Yeah I wish I picked it up sooner, but oh well. 

The only thing I don't like about getting fit and eating right is how infuriating it is to realize how ignorant most people are about fitness and health, haha. Especially dumb shit I used to believe.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 12, 2015)

meatslab said:


> Especially dumb shit I used to believe.



Been there, done that.

Live and learn.


----------



## MACH-IV (Feb 12, 2015)

haha yea and it's embarrassing every time. I would end up benching less weight to avoid it happening, and now I bench using free weights.



meatslab said:


> The only thing I don't like about getting fit and eating right is how infuriating it is to realize how ignorant most people are about fitness and health, haha. Especially dumb shit I used to believe.


Yea, the hardest part for me is eating enough.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't lift weights...but I have gone to a gym just to watch other guys do it.


----------



## Picklechu (Feb 14, 2015)

I started lifting back in 2009, then got serious about it in 2013. Unfortunately, food is expensive and graduate school is stressful, which certainly inhibits progress.


----------



## exball (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably should be moved to Hulkamania.


----------



## Shotgun Ronnie (Mar 5, 2015)

meatslab said:


> Thanks! Oh man I'm already feeling amazing from the little gains I've made. I've always been super weak, so I wanted to put a stop to it.
> 
> I'm actually trying to lose some weight, too. I got about 17 more pounds to go, but I make sure I get at least my protein macro in every day to lessen the blow.
> 
> How long have you been at it?


Don't try to lose fat and build muscle at the same time, that's always a waste of time.

Eat more, lift heavy, gain those beginner muscles fast. You'll never have this sort of easy gains again so make the most of it.

Keep at your current weight or even gain more if you're skinny-fat, don't mind about the fat, after you've got a decent amount of muscle you can diet down easily.


----------



## meatslab (Mar 5, 2015)

Shotgun Ronnie said:


> Don't try to lose fat and build muscle at the same time, that's always a waste of time.
> 
> Eat more, lift heavy, gain those beginner muscles fast. You'll never have this sort of easy gains again so make the most of it.
> 
> Keep at your current weight or even gain more if you're skinny-fat, don't mind about the fat, after you've got a decent amount of muscle you can diet down easily.


Thanks for the advice! I'm not skinny by any means at a doughy 5"3 and 135 lbs. so the fat does bother me, haha. I knew I would lose some muscle while dieting and lifting at the same time (and know my progress would be super slow) but what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## RecordStoreToughGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

I use dumbbells so I don't get stuck under them. Seems to be working pretty good so far.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol yep. I was doing it at least once a week when I first got my weight bench and could actually bench press rather than just floor press.
It's happening less often now.


----------



## buttsbuttsbutts (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Logia_Peter (Apr 3, 2015)

I lift weights quite a lot. My maximum bench press is 155 pounds. Trying to work to get to 175. I work out my core every morning now, before doing anything else. There are two classes next week I intend to go to, which will help with my cardio.

I just got a personal trainer, so today I am uber-sore, since this was the first appointment.

It appears I'll also need to make a nutrition change. Have to cut out garbage food from my diet and eat less before going to bed. It'll be pretty tough, but I know I can do it.

If anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 22, 2015)

I can do 170 by myself, but I really don't want to push it any further.


----------



## Nick Drake (May 4, 2015)

I once was on my last set on bench press, and right as I was pushing up my last rep (I was doing 3 sets of eight because it was fairly heavy), I realized I couldn't do it. Got halfway up and the weight was like "nope". Luckily my friend showed up and saved me, otherwise I probably would have looked like a goob.


----------



## DankMemes (May 4, 2015)

Remember to do cardio too, and don't skip leg day. Don't be the filthy scrub who has massive arms but a beer gut and skinny legs.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (May 6, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> Ever been doing the bench press without a spotter and have to do the "roll of shame"?
> 
> Not good times.



I kinda enjoy doing the roll of shame, despite how silly it looks to begin with, having the bell stuck on you. Of course, I'd still rather not fail when I'm benching.

Evidently, I know how to lift weights. Too bad living in a place like I do doesn't lend itself well to going to the gym on a consistent basis, but I try to go twice a week.

I learned by using the Stronglifts 5x5 program, but since that's a three day program, I couldn't just keep up with it by the time I moved to the small island.

Even though I've gained like 15 pounds since starting, I'm still a skinny fuck. I'm always gonna be a skinny fuck.


----------



## nad7155 (May 7, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I'm always gonna be a skinny fuck.



Well, you can be a strong skinny fuck.

I work with a guy who about 5'11 and no more than 150 lbs.

He has a grip that could crush walnuts.

Just keep at it, get strong, and don't worry about looks.


----------



## anonymoose (Jun 1, 2015)

im  5'7" and weigh 170lbs, i know a younger guy who is about the same height and cannot be more than 130lbs wet through, despite lifting longer (and you really can't see any muscle) and he's far, far more strong than me. 

it's a bit depressing, but eh, i guess it's just that our minds like to _see _progress


----------



## Jomadre (Jun 26, 2015)

Quick question, since this seems to be the weightlifting thread.  I've been lifting hardcore for about two months now, and I'm starting to get pain in my quads.  It is most noticeable when I'm sprinting.  It's sharp, on the front outsides of my quads.  Does anyone know what is causing that, and what can I do to stop it?


----------



## niggers (Jun 26, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> Quick question, since this seems to be the weightlifting thread.  I've been lifting hardcore for about two months now, and I'm starting to get pain in my quads.  It is most noticeable when I'm sprinting.  It's sharp, on the front outsides of my quads.  Does anyone know what is causing that, and what can I do to stop it?



what routine have you been doing? snatches always give me bruises on my quads. i'd imagine its just a sprain from where you've described the pain.

 although if it hurts when you sprint, it might be abductor/hip flexor tear. do a couple cable kickbacks (low, low weight obviously). if you feel mild pain, you probably just need an icepack and a few days on the couch. if it fucking hurts like fucking christ, then you might've torn something. 

oh, and try sleeping with a pillow or some shit elevating your leg at night. when i pulled my quad, that really helped with getting outta bed in the morning


----------



## Jomadre (Jun 26, 2015)

By my standards it's a mild pain, it's enough to make me slow down but not stop.  I do snatches, cleans, deadlifts.  I imagine any one of those can cause bruising but I may just try taking the weekend off to see if that helps.  And I do work cable kickbacks into my routine and that doesn't cause any pain, it hurts when I lift my knees up.

I know, that's probably disorganized.  Apologies in advance, this is WAY past my bedtime and I'm a little loopy.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 26, 2015)

Jomadre said:


> Quick question, since this seems to be the weightlifting thread.  I've been lifting hardcore for about two months now, and I'm starting to get pain in my quads.  It is most noticeable when I'm sprinting.  It's sharp, on the front outsides of my quads.  Does anyone know what is causing that, and what can I do to stop it?



Get yourself a foam roller and do some massage running those sore muscles over the roller after every workout and on rest days when you notice acute pain in areas.  Stay hydrated.  Pre and post workout warmup exercises and care are a major overlooked factor in recovery and performance.  Dehydrated muscles are like beef jerky, proper hydration and massage turns them back into a more steak like form.  Jerky tears easy, steak you have to slice to do damage to.


----------

